# Problem with Silicone Cloth



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi guy, I've noticed that after a few days, I have a dull look on my slide and a little bit of the frame. What the heck? It looked alright when I used the cloth. Cpuld it be the cheap Klean Bore Silicone cloth that I used? It was new in the sealed bag when I used it. I'm thinking about wiping down the frame and slide with some oil/conditioner then wipe it off after it soaks for a little while. What do you all think? :smt102


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Sig Al said:


> Hi guy, I've noticed that after a few days, I have a dull look on my slide and a little bit of the frame. What the heck? It looked alright when I used the cloth. Cpuld it be the cheap Klean Bore Silicone cloth that I used? It was new in the sealed bag when I used it. I'm thinking about wiping down the frame and slide with some oil/conditioner then wipe it off after it soaks for a little while. What do you all think? :smt102


I just wanted to add that my Sig 229 has the Black Nitron finish.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Try a little WD40 on a rag (do not spray directly on the gun) and wipe it down and see if that helps. 

What did you use to clean the gun with becides the cloth?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I would not use WD. Personal choice. 

I use a small quantity of Rem Oil or Breakfree CLP then the silicone cloth. 

:smt1099


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I get the same results with my cloth after a couple of days. I don't think the silicone is gone it just the way it is I'm thinkin.:watching:


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I cleaned the gun with the stuff that came with my Klean Bore kit then wiped it down with a clean rag(t-shirt). The gun was dirt and oil free prior to using the Silicone Cloth. I may just wipe down the gun with that oil/conditioner and then buff it dry. Besides gmaske, has anyone else used a Silicone Cloth? TOF, so you apply one of the oils then used a Silicone Cloth to buff it off? Maybe that's what your supposed to do? I like the idea of not having an oily coating on it. I was just planning on using another clean t-shrt rag to buff it after I let some oil soak but maybe I'll just use the Silicone Cloth.


----------



## bophi (Nov 22, 2007)

TOF said:


> I would not use WD. Personal choice.
> 
> I use a small quantity of Rem Oil or Breakfree CLP then the silicone cloth.
> 
> :smt1099


DONOTuse wd40...


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

bophi said:


> DONOTuse wd40...


I specifically said not to spray it on the gun for a reason.

Having a bit on a rag and wiping down the slide has brought the finish back on my HKP30 and Glocks. They got dull too.

I have a gun cleaning cloth that is coated with some sort of cleaner or something and it works very well (haven't used WD40 since I found this).


----------

